# Gotta sell the brute



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

Well as much as I hate to do it, I gotta sell my Brute. The wife has had both of her knees operated on 4 years ago, but they are still messed up. Last week we found out that she has rheumatoid arthritis in both of her knees. With that said she is most likely not going to be able work and we have to loose some debit. $40,000 dollar new truck has gotta go and selling the brute will help with any negative equity left over and spend about $12,000 on a good used suburban to fit the family. This sucks but it has to be done. BTW, anyone wanna buy my brute in my signature? :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i hate to hear that but priorities come before toys for sure......hope all goes well with your wife and btw what are you wanting to get outta the brute


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I am wanting to get $5,800. I hate to part with the brute but it has to be done. I will get one again for sure. Most likely a Teryx so the kids can ride to, but thats down the road for sure.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

good luck man sorry to hear about your wife


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry about your news, hope all gets better soon


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Definitely will keep your wife, you and your family in prayers bud. Certainly hope that things get better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that dude. Hope she starts to get better soon.


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

She is a tough old gal, she will do fine. Thank yall for the prayers and such. I will not be out of the game long though, she knows i cant go with out some sorta toy to past the time. And she knows that I am selling the brute for the family. I will own another Brute!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Hate to hear that...hope she gets better soon.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Best of luck with everything. My dad has RA in his knees and got one replaced last year so I feel your pain. 

Hopefully we will see you here soon.


----------

